# 13mm lily pipes ?



## Deano3 (19 Oct 2012)

Hi i am after some 13mm inlet and oulet pipes for my ehein 2324 was wondering if anyone has purchased from ebay like these ones http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Lily-Pipe-inf ... 3a4a905a94 or would you advise buying from AE or TGM but i can get a set for the price i can get one , just wondering if better quality etc also require a drop checker and solution

also wondering same thing about co2 beetle counter and defuser do you order from hong kong ?

any advice or recomendations would be great
thanks Dean


----------



## nry (19 Oct 2012)

I've had two sets of eBay cheapies...I'm pretty lost why others are significantly more expensive and appear identical


----------



## dneal (19 Oct 2012)

nry said:
			
		

> I've had two sets of eBay cheapies...I'm pretty lost why others are significantly more expensive and appear identical


My Ecco Pro300 is working well with 'ebay cheapies'.


----------



## Deano3 (19 Oct 2012)

So you think the eBay ones like I listed are good enough ?

Any opinions are great
Thanks dean


----------



## Deano3 (19 Oct 2012)

Anyone ?


----------



## Westyggx (20 Oct 2012)

Yes I have some


----------



## tekopikin (20 Oct 2012)

I haven't ordered any of my equipment from Hong Kong, by default I decided against this from the very start as I prefer to patronise sellers from the UK rather, also if something does go wrong...  
I got my lily pipes from the *Tankscape *website, he also does CO2 diffusers, another place I have bought diffusers or CO2 equipment from before was *Aquaessentials*. Google these sites and I'm sure you'll find just what you want thee without having to bid


----------



## nry (20 Oct 2012)

I have a used but no longer used set in the cupboard if you want them?


----------



## steve_bham (20 Oct 2012)

tekopikin said:
			
		

> I haven't ordered any of my equipment from Hong Kong, by default I decided against this from the very start as I prefer to patronise sellers from the UK rather, also if something does go wrong...
> I got my lily pipes from the *Tankscape *website, he also does CO2 diffusers, another place I have bought diffusers or CO2 equipment from before was *Aquaessentials*. Google these sites and I'm sure you'll find just what you want thee without having to bid



I try to support local uk companies as well, but when the cost is much cheaper for a similar product them I'm afraid the pound wins!


----------



## akbar19942k10 (4 Mar 2013)

I purchased a set of the 13mm lily pipes a couple of weeks ago on ebay from Hong Kong for my 2324 too . I'm setting it up on a 30cm optiwhite cube as my first ever planted tank so I'm pretty excited. I was looking at some of the lily pipes by Cal Aqua Labs as they are specifically designed for nano tanks....but the price range was pretty steep for me...so I'm going down the budgeted route with ebay  Hopefully the size of the pipes fit nicely within the tank...delivery is due this week so I'll just have to wait and see...=___________=


----------



## Stu Worrall (4 Mar 2013)

ive had powerman lilys before now.  I found the outlets are ok but the inlets were pretty crap as the slits were too sharp and narrow and constantly sucked shrimps into a hari kari implosion of death.  There also werent enough slits which caused an increase in pressure on each one hence the shrimp and sometimes fish death.

Ive just the other day broken an ADA inlet (yikes) when I barely looked at it and it snapped    Its been replaced with a sturdier cal aqua 13mm unit which also has more entry holes.

Aside from the crappy ADA inlets  youll find that the glass is thicker on the named brands.

The ones I'd recommend heartily are

*Inlets*:  Cal aqua, Gush, ADA Do Aqua
*Outlets*: Cal Aqua, ADA (both types), gush and the HK jobbies if you can get one that doesnt have an odd looking shape.

Oh and Beetle Counters.  Ive got a cracking Daz's unit which cost about £15 and Ive had it for years.


----------



## clone (16 Mar 2013)

I am pretty happy with TMC Aqua-Gro they are on good price as well. I got them from Aqua Design Centre London £25 each. And yes the glass is thicker and lab grade but still fragile


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (16 Mar 2013)

Ive got the 17mm Cal Aqua Influx X3 and Efflux F3 and the 13mm Influx X1 and  Efflux F1

And I absolutely love them.


----------



## akbar19942k10 (5 May 2014)

Extremely late update on the lily pipe set that I purchased from eBay. The quality and manufacturing is poor, but I guess it's what you'd expect considering how much they're worth.

If aesthetics are important to you as they are for me these aren't for you.
Here's some pictures to explain why...






As you can see the neck of the outflow of the lily pipe that would go inside the tank is rather long and the output of the flow comes 15cm deep within the tank. So if you're someone like me looking for surface agitation or want to create a Spiro effect to eliminate surface film you won't be able to achieve that without raising the pipe and creating an eyesore.

And it gets worse...





As @stuworrall mentioned above the slits in the inlet of the pipe are really narrow; some barely a millimetre and there aren't many of them neither. Let's not mention uniformity. Looks as if a cats paw was used to scratch these slits.





Just to add insult to injury the pipe comes with kinks.

So to answer your question @Deano3 and for anyone else wondering about buying them, don't bother if you want to avoid disappointment.

Now that I'm still in need of some lily pipes  does anyone have any thoughts or experience on the lily pipes from CO2 Art? A site recommended by UKAPS.

Here's a link for them on eBay...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Hand-Made...7?pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Fish&hash=item4179f57f63

It's either going to be these, TMC Aqua gro's or Gush.

Thanks.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## clone (5 May 2014)

Woow thats is close to offence to you as a buyer no matter e-bay or other site....I will send them pictures stright away or.....NEGATIVE FEEDBACK !!! I bought pretty cool lilie on reasonable price from e bay here is the link
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AQUA-HOUS...2BYAFOC%2BI%2Bs5HdnnU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
The item is ended already so here is some similar pipes , if not the same....
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NAG-aqua-...307105607?pt=Fish_Filters&hash=item3a83121d47

Wish you luck with the new ones....


----------



## akbar19942k10 (5 May 2014)

Cheers @clone, 
I really appreciate the support and help in finding me other links, but I'm just going to play it safe and look for official suppliers and well known brands that have been tried and tested. Saves me from waisting my time and money and feeling let down again.


----------



## Brian Murphy (6 May 2014)

akbar19942k10 said:


> Cheers @clone,
> I really appreciate the support and help in finding me other links, but I'm just going to play it safe and look for official suppliers and well known brands that have been tried and tested. Saves me from waisting my time and money and feeling let down again.



I might be able to help you out ..... I have got a sample order of glassware that I got and I am almost sure there was a 13mm inlet and outlet but I will have to check tomorrow evening for you.  I have been using the 17mm and quality is not an issue [DOUBLEPOST=1399331993][/DOUBLEPOST]Sorry, I don't actually have one anymore as I didn't think it would be a good seller


----------



## akbar19942k10 (6 May 2014)

Brian Murphy said:


> I might be able to help you out ..... I have got a sample order of glassware that I got and I am almost sure there was a 13mm inlet and outlet but I will have to check tomorrow evening for you.  I have been using the 17mm and quality is not an issue [DOUBLEPOST=1399331993][/DOUBLEPOST]Sorry, I don't actually have one anymore as I didn't think it would be a good seller



Ahh thanks Brian, well nevertheless it's the thought of helping out that counts. 

I really like the way everyone at UKAPS are like a bunch of friendly supportive Carebears lol So cool! 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Iain Sutherland (6 May 2014)

pay for what you get..... pretty sure your mum told you this as mine did, why do we have to be proved wrong.... Cal Aqua are a great medium ( and thats doing them a hardship)


----------



## Julian (6 May 2014)

Definitely get a beetle, they're very mesmerizing... I got mine off eBay from China, £15 or so.

Be warned though. They're very delicate, have to heat the CO2 tube in boiling water for a minute else theres no hope in hell of getting it on without it breaking. Also, when it's time to clean your diffuser, be mindful that there is still lots of pressure inside the pipe/beetle. When you take the diffuser off, the CO2 will come rushing out. Recommend you put a check valve between beetle and diffuser. Not a cheap check valve either.


----------

